# Verbo IR



## Josefe17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Llevo media hora leyendo y ya he visto varis veces ir con "ll". ¡Dios mío!
Así sería:

Infinitivo ir 
Gerundio yendo 
Participio ido 

Modo indicativo
Presente
yo voy 
tú vas 
él, ella, usted va 
nosotros, nosotras vamos 
vosotros, vosotras vais 
ellos, ellas, ustedes van 

Pretérito imperfecto
yo iba 
tú ibas 
él, ella, usted iba 
nosotros, nosotras íbamos 
vosotros, vosotras ibais 
ellos, ellas, ustedes iban 

Pretérito indefinido
yo fui 
tú fuiste 
él, ella, usted fue 
nosotros, nosotras fuimos 
vosotros, vosotras fuisteis 
ellos, ellas, ustedes fueron 

Futuro
yo iré 
tú irás 
él, ella, usted irá 
nosotros, nosotras iremos 
vosotros, vosotras iréis 
ellos, ellas, ustedes irán 

Modo subjuntivo
Presente
yo vaya 
tú vayas 
él, ella, usted vaya 
nosotros, nosotras vayamos 
vosotros, vosotras vayáis 
ellos, ellas, ustedes vayan 

Pretérito imperfecto
yo fuera 
tú fueras 
él, ella, usted fuera 
nosotros, nosotras fuéramos 
vosotros, vosotras fuerais 
ellos, ellas, ustedes fueran 
yo fuese 
tú fueses 
él, ella, usted fuese 
nosotros, nosotras fuésemos 
vosotros, vosotras fueseis 
ellos, ellas, ustedes fuesen 

Futuro
yo fuere 
tú fueres 
él, ella, usted fuere 
nosotros, nosotras fuéremos 
vosotros, vosotras fuereis 
ellos, ellas, ustedes fueren 

Modo condicional
yo iría 
tú irías 
él, ella, usted iría 
nosotros, nosotras iríamos 
vosotros, vosotras iríais 
ellos, ellas, ustedes irían 

Modo imperativo
Afirmativo
(tú) ve 
(usted) vaya 
(vosotros/-as) id 
(ustedes) vayan 

Negativo
(tú) no vayas 
(usted) no vaya 
(vosotros/-as) no vayáis 
(ustedes) no vayan

Josefe17


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2010)

Muy bien josefe17!!!
El unico problema es que ahora vas a tener que dibujarles un mapa por que con esto solo los has dejado mas perdidos que antes.
Es solo cuentión de tiempo hasta que te pregunten: Futuro? Que es eso???  
Si es que antes no te dicen: Este es un foro de electrónica y no tengo que saber escribir para que me entiendan


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Muy bien josefe17!!!
> El unico problema es que ahora vas a tener que dibujarles un mapa por que con esto solo los has dejado mas perdidos que antes.
> Es solo cuentión de tiempo hasta que te pregunten: Futuro? Que es eso???
> Si es que antes no te dicen: Este es un foro de electrónica y no tengo que saber escribir para que me entiendan



lo de futuro no creo pero lo de preterito 

pd:si se lo que es el preterito


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola josefe17.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y te felicito por tomarte el tiempo para poner la conjugación del verbo Ir. Pero (siempre hay un pero) es muy probable que sean muy pocos los que lean tu mensaje o publicación, y de los que lo vean, casi ninguno hará caso o tomará encuenta de como usar el verbo Ir  (espero estar equivocado, por el bien del foro).

Nuevamente te felicito.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

Buena tu inquietud josefe17 y bueno el aporte.

Lo interesante es que *no es sin querer* que en las escuelas cada vez sean mas permisivos y enseñen cada vez menos . . . son planes políticos de alcance mundial o semi mundial para los terceros mundos .

Y los que quedan fuera del sistema quedan fuera y sus descendientes también .

Alguno va a preguntar si el "*Pretérito Pluscuamperfecto* *del Indicativo*" es RMS


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 22, 2010)

como bien indica mi amigo dosmetros, son politicas muy fuertes que se vienen implementando desde hace años (unos 15 a 20), en donde se busca que la sociedad sea cada vez mas ignorante, de ese modo es muy dificil que se reciban de alguna carrera terciaria o universidad, por ende no vana conseguir buenos empleos, lo que deja a gran parte de la sociedad con empleos mediocres o desempleados, y eso les favorece a la hora de recolectar votos entregando pan y circo a los pobres.

es muy facil dominar mentes precarias...muy dificil dominar mentes pensantes..

saludos.

p/d: pan y circo, expresion utilizada en la antigua Roma, significativo: entretener al pueblo..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

Admirable lo de usted compañero Josefe17!!! Es bueno que alguien se preocupe realmente por escribir por como se debe. Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que las faltas de ortografía siempre van a haber en este foro. No es nada del otro mundo.

Pienso (Tal vez pienso mal) que si todo mundo escribiese bien, todo sería muy aburrido o sin "gracia". Como quien dice: No hay mal por bien (que los moderadores siempre estén ocupados) no venga.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Las tildes pasan (aunque no deben). Las mayúsculas pasan. Yo mismo, como no mecanografío muy bien puedo intercambiar letras, o poner una que no deba poner *ahí (complemento circunstancial de lugar) *, u omitir tildes o letras sin querer. Otra cosa es no saber o no querer hacerlo. Lo de hay (verbo), ay (interjección) o ahí (Adverbio/CC. de lugar) es horroroso, como B y V o G y J. Puede ocurrir, pero para eso existe el botón editar, o los correctores ortográficos  o los diccionarios _on line_, donde ya no hace falta ni siquiera cargar con ese muerto de libro calzamesas. Yo estudio 4º de la ESO, y  estudiaré Lengua en Bachillerato y me examinaré en PAU (selectividad), y creas o no, si suspendes Lengua y Matemáticas *REPITES*. Por algo tenemos que arrastrarla tanto. Yo no sé interpretar un SMS, es más enetendible el Morse, sin saber yo. Esto qué es: "Bdm mnñ xqe tng qe hbl. Bss", la clave del Office o qué. Escribamos correctamente por el bien del castellano. Neruda dijo: "Salimos perdiendo... Salimos ganando... Se llevaron el oro y nos dejaron el oro... Se lo llevaron todo y nos dejaron todo... Nos dejaron las palabras" (1974, Confieso que he vivido) (Ojo, a mí no me gusta nada ni soporto la literatura, sobre todo analizar poemas)

Atentamente
Josefe17

Dosmetros, aunque parezca paradógico, que es RMS, me suena pero no caigo.

Josefe17


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

Yo tampoco entiendo mucho como usó ese termino... 

RMS

Saludos!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Son horas demasiado intempestivas para leerlo, no me apartece (23:36 h en Madrid). Lo haré mañana.

Josefe17


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 22, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Llevo media hora leyendo y...


... y las que te faltan 


josefe17 dijo:


> Lo de hay (verbo), ay (interjección) o ahí (Adverbio/CC. de lugar) es horroroso, como B y V o G y J.


Estamos de acuerdo. 


josefe17 dijo:


> es más *enetendible* el Morse


Yo tampoco entendí, no caigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Alguno va a preguntar si el "*Pretérito Pluscuamperfecto* *del Indicativo*" es RMS


 
Intentaba referirme con algo de humor, que algunos ni siquiera tendrían la posibilidad de saber que hablamos de conjugaciones verbales . . .  y como es un Foro de Electrónica, simplemente lo relacionarían con ello: 

¿el "*Pretérito Pluscuamperfecto* *del Indicativo*" anda a 220Vca?

RMS es algo así como el valor eficaz . 
Si el humor es malo , peor es explicarlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2010)

... Es que suena muy raro... pero con un ligero toque de ¿Será que eso exista?

Juuaa


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hoy toca este: Andar

FORMAS NO PERSONALES
Formas simples		Formas compuestas
INFINITIVO: andar	 	INFINITIVO: haber andado
GERUNDIO: andando	GERUNDIO: habiendo andado
PARTICIPIO: andado	 	El participio no tiene

FORMAS PERSONALES
Modo indicativo
Tiempos simples

PRESENTE	 	
yo ando                                 
tú andas  
él ama
nosotros andamos
vosotros andáis
ellos andan	

PRETÉRITO IMPERFECTO
yo andaba
tú andabas
él andaba
nosotros andábamos
vosotros andabais
ellos andaban

PRETÉRITO PERFECTO SIMPLE
yo anduve
tú anduviste
él anduvo
nosotros anduvimos
vosotros anduvisteis
ellos anduvieron

FUTURO
yo andaré
tú andarás
él andará
nosotros andaremos
vosotros andaréis
ellos andarán

CONDICIONAL
yo andaría
tú andarías
él andaría
nosotros andaríamos
vosotros andaríais
ellos andarían

Tiempos compuestos

PRETÉRITO PERFECTO COMPUESTO
yo he andado
tú has andado
él ha andado
nosotros hemos andado
vosotros habéis andado
ellos han andado

PRETÉRITO PLUSCUAMPERFECTO
yo había andado
tú habías andado
él había andado
nosotros habíamos andado
vosotros habíais andado
ellos habían andado

PRETÉRITO ANTERIOR
yo hube andado
tú hubiste andado
él hubo andado
nosotros hubimos andado
vosotros hubisteis andado
ellos hubieron andado

FUTURO PERFECTO
yo habré andado
tú habrás andado
él habrá andado
nosotros habremos andado
vosotros habréis andado
ellos habrán andado

CONDICIONAL PERFECTO
yo habría andado
tú habrías andado
él habría andado
nosotros habríamos andado
vosotros habríais andado
ellos habrían andado

Modo subjuntivo
Tiempos simples

PRESENTE
yo ande
tú andes
él ande
nosotros andemos
vosotros andéis
ellos anden

PRETÉRITO IMPERFECTO
yo anduviera o anduviese
tú anduvieras o anduvieses
él anduviera o anduviese
nosotros anduviéramos o anduviésemos
vosotros anduvierais o anduvieseis
ellos anduvieran o anduviesen

FUTURO
yo anduviere
tú anduvieres
él anduviere
nosotros anduviéremos
vosotros anduviereis
ellos anduvieren

Tiempos compuestos

PRETÉRITO PERFECTO COMPUESTO
yo haya andado
tú hayas andado
él haya andado
nosotros hayamos andado
vosotros hayáis andado
ellos hayan andado

PRETÉRITO PLUSCUAMPERFECTO
yo hubiera o hubiese andado
tú hubieras o hubieses andado
él hubiera o hubiese andado
nosotros hubiéramos o hubiésemos andado
vosotros hubierais o hubieseis andado
ellos hubieran o hubiesen andado

FUTURO PERFECTO
yo hubiere andado
tú hubieres andado
él hubiere andado
nosotros hubiéremos andado
vosotros hubiereis andado
ellos hubieren andado

Modo imperativo
Tiempos simples

PRESENTE
anda tú
ande usted
andemos nosotros
andad vosotros
anden ustedes

Tiempos compuestos
NO TIENE

Esto va por DOSMETROS:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/alimentacion-desde-bateria-33388/#post271623



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si andu*b*o con la fuente debería andar con la batería...



Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Hoy toca este: *Andar*.......


Entiendo tu preocupación por la ortografía, pero no publiques un post para cada verbo.

Recuerda que este es un Foro de electrónica y no de lengua.

*Post combinados*


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 23, 2010)

No sabía si abrir otro post o ponerlo aquí. Gracias por arreglarme el dilema.

Encarecidamente agradecido
Josefe17


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 23, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Hoy toca este: Andar...



Por favor



En cualquier caso. No creo que lo soluciones colocando todas esas forma y tiempo verbales (si es que así se dice).

Solamente las normas del foro se limitan, el caso de la ortografía, a no usar abreviaturas de chat o sms. A menos, que sean aberraciones permanentes del usuario.

Acá se habló (escribió) sobre eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ortografia-errores-horrores-18729/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2010)

Cura nuevo: ...Y Lázaro se levantó y *andó*...
Cura viejo: *Anduvo *pelot*****!!!
Cura nuevo: Ahhh! y *anduvo *pelot*** un tiempo pero después se mejoró...


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 23, 2010)

¡¡¡NO SE PUEDE CONSENTIR ABERRAR ASÍ AL CASTELLANO!!!
Soy de ciencias, pero aun así sé escribir. No tolero las faltas gordas de ortografía. Por favor hagamos todos un esfuerzo por escribir bien.

Josefe17


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Esto va por DOSMETROS...



El que a hierro mata...


josefe17 dijo:


> Acaba de llegar a mis manos un relé de un proyecto del instituto de 52 ohm, es lo único que aparece.


¿El instituto es de 52Ohm?
¿Hay poca información de ese instituto?

El error es aceptable mientras sea la excepción. Si fuera la norma ya sería otra cosa.
Si todo el mundo escribiera perfectamente sería ideal, pero es "un poco imposible", como suele pasar con los absolutos.

Con simplemente no escribir mal ya tenemos un muy buen punto de partida. El post tuyo -el de la cita- no está perfectamente redactado, pero se entiende sin problemas. Si tuviera algún error de ortografía sería algo más que comprensible (y totalmente perdonable), pero si el error fuera repetitivo y constante, ahí estaríamos en otro campo: El de la ignorancia o el de la necedad.
La primera no es condenable y apenas si puede ser criticada si el dueño de semejante virtud pretende perderla. La segunda (y esta es, lamentablemente, la más abundante) es de lo peor y es la que buscamos desplazar del foro.

Creo que mi punto se entiende, o al menos eso espero.


Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Mar 23, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo interesante es que *no es sin querer* que en las escuelas cada vez sean mas permisivos y enseñen cada vez menos . . .


Será en Argentina porque en España recortan a las básicas como lenguas y matematicas para introducir mas contenidos, aunque algunos de ellos poco útiles. Aunque cada pais es distinto.

¿ignorancia? a no ser que hablemos de paises donde la educacion es para unos pocos, son ignorantes los que quieren, o los que se sienten muy cómodos con sus ideas, ya que acceder a información hoy en dia es relativamente facil.

No se cambian los ideales de una persona si a la misma no le interesa. Es lo que buscan los politicos y asociados, bombardearnos de "información" que sea cómoda para nuestas mentes e inhibir el deseo de contrastar nuestra forma de pensar. Es mas facil manipular a una persona que trabaje, que haga circular el dinero pero que no se moleste en pensar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

El tema aquí es algo así , la primaria es bastante buena, pero la secundaria que hace 25 años era excelencia, ahora es un "engaña pichanga", o sea que el alumno casi sin estudiar aprueba por presencia, con todas las facilidades, antes si te llevabas matemáticas a examen debías rendirla completa, ahora se llevan cosas puntuales , radicación por ejemplo y solo rinden el examencito de eso, conclusión el alumno asume que eso es estudiar, ya que no estudiando casi nada de nada sus notas rondarán el 7.

Cuando ingresa a la Universidad con ese criterio implantado en su cerebro, le pulularán los 1 y los 2 y entonces estudiará el doble (el doble de un 5% es un 10%, pero él creía que estudiaba , así que para él ese 10% es como si fuera un 200%).
Y aún estudiando un 300% seguirán los 2 con la consecuente frustración y abandono de la carrera.

Y todo ésto tampoco es casual, es de diseño.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 23, 2010)

YO DIMITO
Me preocuparé sólo por mi ortografía

Josefe17

P.D. Pido las mayores disculpas a todos los que se hayan sentido ofendidos por mi cruzada contra 

las faltas de ortografía, como Cacho o reorx. Perdón


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> P.D. Pido las mayores disculpas a todos los que se hayan sentido ofendidos por mi cruzada contra  las faltas de ortografía, como Cacho...



¿Perdón? ¿Me perdí algo?
Yo no me ofendí. Si esa impresión dio mi post, aclaro que no fue así.

Saludos

PS: ¿Quién es Reorx?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 23, 2010)

Creo que ya va es hora que se abra un apartado o subforo, que diga algo asi "Habla de la lengua española en la electrónica" y se hagan examenes periódicos de los usuarios para mantener el nivel de uso correcto de la lengua.

jajaja obviamente estoy bromeando con la exageración de mi comentario, pero me llamo mucho la atencion la naturaleza del post.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 23, 2010)

Yo creo que se lo están tomando demasiado a pecho... Simplemente no hay que usar lenguaje SMS o parecido, eso es todo...

SLDS!!!!

JAJAjaajasa


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 23, 2010)

yo solo estoy jugando!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Quién es Reorx?


Ya lo encontré.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

Cada vez que veo estos post me hace recordar al joven “danito” que pasaba corrigiendo horrores ortográficos mientras varios me pute….  por corregir esas cosas, no les gustaba mucho pero bueno…

  Igual esta bueno el emprendimiento, José si cada uno de nosotros se preocupara por escribir bien o sin horrores el o los post serían mucho mas entendibles, hay cada post que mamiiita, los lees 20 veces y nunca los entendes.

  S2

  PD: La palabra entendés va con tilde?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 23, 2010)

Acá en México es "entiendes" y no lleva acento. También hay que tener en cuenta que acá se reúne gente de todo el mundo, Así que por más que queramos, va a haber siempre discrepancias en términos Lingüísticos... 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

Claro, pregunté el “entendés” cuando estás voseando.

  EJ: ¿Vos entendés?

S2


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

Lleva acento nomás.

Es aguda terminada en _s_, así que lleva.

Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> ¿Vos entendés?



Que es "vos" aca en mexico nunca se usa, simplemete diriamos:
¿ Tu entiendes ?
y ya es todo

hahahaha

No compliquen el lenguaje, es muy sencillo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 23, 2010)

Jejej, Suena algo raro, pero a la vez, para uno que está acostumbrado de otra forma, es muy interesante.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2010)

k l k ?

hai sorry . . . 

q l q ?

perdón . . .

¿que lo que ?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 23, 2010)

Cuando en algun punto en mi vida, tuve contacto con personas que no fueran de méxico, empece a tener problemas para entender el lenguaje, como por ejemplo, el pronombre "vos". Y eso fue solo la punta del iceberg, ya que ni hablar de los modismos y regionalismos de expresiones.

Pero gracias a un amigo argentino que hicimos "intercambio lingüistico cultural", el ahora entiende los regionalismos mexicanos y yo entiendo los argentinos. Tambien he tenido oportunidad de hablar con ecuatorianos y chilenos y alguno que otro español, asi que ahora, a veces, hablando con amigos, mezclo sin querer algunas expresiones.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> No compliquen el lenguaje, es muy sencillo.


Ya chole chango chilango
  Que chafa chamba te chutas
  No checa andas de tacuche
  Y chale con la charola.
 Tan choncho como una chinche
  Mas chueco que la fayuca
  Con fusca y con cachiporra
  Te pasa andar de guarura.


Y sigue Café Tacuba con la canción. Tenés razón, mejor no compliquemos el lenguaje que es muy sencillo




Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

Un poco de info. de "Vos"

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/voseando
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/vosear
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voseo

Según la tabla que presenta Wikipedia, calculo supongo y derivo que entendés sí lleva tildé


S2


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

Sí que lleva, te decía más arriba. Es una aguda terminada en _s_.
No será totalmente castiza la forma, pero sigue las normas generales de escritura.


Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Sí que lleva, te decía más arriba. Es una aguda terminada en _s_.
> No será totalmente castiza la forma, pero sigue las normas generales de escritura.
> 
> 
> Slaudos




´    No había visto tu msj anterior 

  Ahora que lo pienso es medio boludo lo que pregunté, pasa lo mismo con la palabra “compás”  .


S2


----------

